# problème de son sur huawei matebook avec big sur



## XHK (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour

je viens de finaliser l'installation de mac os big sur 11,6,2
sur un huawei matebook d14 2020 avec

i5-10
8gb ddr4
ssd m2 nvme 980 512gb

tout fonctionne sauf l'audio interne
je n'ai pas de controlleur compatible applealc ou alors je n'arrive pas a le faire fonctionner

en effet le config plist utilisé mentionne le layout 21 pour alc256 ou 280 (j'ai egalement essayer tous autres layout possible )

sauf qu'après avoir recuperé les infos sous windows et linux

le controlleur interne est "intel smart audio"

ESAUDRIVER

ACPI\VEN_ESSX&DEV_8336&SUBSYS_152D125F
ACPI\ESSX8336
*ESSX8336

intel smart audio

INTELAUDIO\CTLR_DEV_02C8&LINKTYPE_02&DEVTYPE_00&VEN_8086&DEV_AE20&SUBSYS_1260152D&REV_0001
INTELAUDIO\CTLR_DEV_02C8&LINKTYPE_02&DEVTYPE_00&VEN_8086&DEV_AE20&SUBSYS_1260152D

INTELAUDIO\CTLR_DEV_02C8&LINKTYPE_03&DEVTYPE_04&VEN_8086&DEV_AE34&SUBSYS_1260152D&REV_0001
INTELAUDIO\CTLR_DEV_02C8&LINKTYPE_03&DEVTYPE_04&VEN_8086&DEV_AE34&SUBSYS_1260152D


j'ai essayé tous les profils layout possible via applealc

sauriez vous comment faire fonctionner l'audio interne et le micro

Cordialement

XHK

ps je vous joint le config plist utiliser
config.plist.zip


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2021)

@XHK
J'ai supprimé ta réponse dans un autre message, car tu as créé ton propre message, donc on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong.


----------

